# HELP - Sony hx20v when I turn it on it displays "Turn the power off and on again"



## Rockstar11 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a Sony Cyber-shot HX20V camera and when I turn it on it displays "Turn the power off and on again". 

when i turn the camera on it comes up telling me turn it on and off again and low light displayed in the background. have turned on and off many times and taken the battery out for a few minutes and is still doing it, can anybody help me? thanks


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know what's wrong. Can you able to keep work with camera by ignoring the display? or It ain't let you?

See if the battery is fully charged.
Take back up of the photos and reset the camera to factory default settings.

And write if this works or not...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2015)

also change the memory card and try


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 26, 2015)

Have some moisture or something got into that?
How old is the battery?
If its in warranty get the help of sony customer care itself.
If not then,
I have a spare sony camcorder with 20x optical zoom. Condition like completely new. Original box with all accessories. Let me know if you need that. Can sell that for at reasonable price.


----------

